# Wireless high speed internet.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What are some of the different companies that offer the service?
What are some of the adverage prices and how are they calulated?
What extra equpment do you have to buy to use the service with a lap top? 
Or desk top for that matter?

 Al


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Depends, depends and depends. You need to find some provider in your area and find out what they offer, what price and what equipment they provide and don't provide.

In general $25-$50 is normal wireless internet, usually you dont need to provide any gear for wireless but but might need a router for a wired pc.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

We have DSL and a wireless router also wireless security cameras :whistlin:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> We have DSL and a wireless router also wireless security cameras :whistlin:


I also have DSL with a wireless router.
And this summer will get Fiber directly into the house, and will then be a WiFi wireless house. Cool.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I have ATT DSL line for $50 a month at home , laptop has Virgin Mobil wifi which requires small plugin modem and cost $80 bucks........I purchase 500 meggabytes for $20 which will last me about 2 weeks . V.Mobil now has 5 different , no contract wifi , prepaid plans . Two are 4g and 3 are 3g . 
...............ATT is forcing Some single use DSL subscribers to subscribe too their "bundled" services , Internet-phone-TV for higher prices OR.......they will simply drop you from their DSL service !!!!!!! I don't have that problem , here , YET , because I'm out in a rural area with sparse housing density but ATT is the Most arrogant of the service providers and continually shows their true colors . , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I hear ya Fordy.
In my situation my phone company is a independent coop one~! And I went with a "bundled package" to get rid of Directv. LOL And because I am out in the country my "cable" comes in on the DSL lines. So the wireless router box is connected to the cable box, which is a DVR also which I have never had.
When the Fiber gets directly to the house the speed should be increased form 6Mbs to 10. Cool


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

We have a couple of wireless broadband providers in Las Vegas.

One service is Clear. Clear has been around for awhile, at least a few years, but it's kind of pricey ($70/month). I suppose that's worth it for some applications, but about twice what DSL & cable are going for around here. For me it's a moot point anyway because the Clear people tell me that I live in a service shadow. Las Vegas is flat so I don't fully understand that, but I guess I've got to accept it.

We have a new wireless broadband service that just started advertising at $40/month, but I don't know if that's a come-on price or not. I don't know anyone who has it yet.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> We have a couple of wireless broadband providers in Las Vegas.
> 
> One service is Clear. Clear has been around for awhile, at least a few years, but it's kind of pricey ($70/month). I suppose that's worth it for some applications, but about twice what DSL & cable are going for around here. For me it's a moot point anyway because the Clear people tell me that I live in a service shadow. Las Vegas is flat so I don't fully understand that, but I guess I've got to accept it.
> 
> We have a new wireless broadband service that just started advertising at $40/month, but I don't know if that's a come-on price or not. I don't know anyone who has it yet.


................All these ultra short wavelength frequencies like 2.4 gig can be easily blocked by just about any solid structure in the travel path of the signal because the signal strength is reduced and signal quality aka "the picture" arrives fragmented . , fordy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What are some of the different companies that offer the service?
how are prices calulated?
What extra equpment do you have to buy to use the service with a lap top? 

What is DSL?

 Al


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> What are some of the different companies that offer the service?
> how are prices calulated?
> What extra equpment do you have to buy to use the service with a lap top?
> 
> ...


Service providers vary by area. There my or may not be competition in your area. In some rural areas the only provider is the phone company.

Service is usually priced as a flat monthly fee, normally in the $20 to $60 range depending on competition. Rural phone companies usually require local phone service, so even if they offer you DSL service for $30 or $40 the bill somehow ends up being $70.

It's most convenient to have wifi Internet service for a laptop so you can move around without network cable. You will need a wireless router to provide wifi in your home. Wireless routers are not expensive, normally around $40 for new ones, or even as low as $10 to $15 for a used one at eBay.

DSL (digital subscriber line) is a technology that delivers high speed Internet service to customers using existing copper telephone wire. You can have both DSL and analog phone service on the same wires (they will provide filters), but sometimes they use separate wires. You will normally be provided with a DSL modem by the service provider. Unlike a standard telephone modem there is no dialing involved. The DSL modem automatically connects with the DSL server in the phone company central office when the DSL modem is turned on.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also in some cases you can get Cable TV service also over the DSL lines.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Also in some cases you can get Cable TV service also over the DSL lines.


In that case digital TV service is actually DSL, since DSL networking is where the TV signal comes from.

DSL bundles can include the following.


High-speed Internet service.
Dialup Internet service for travel.
Analog phone service.
Digital phone service.
"Cable" TV service.
Discount long distance plans (sometimes unlimited).
Telephone voicemail, call waiting, call forwarding, follow me, etc.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So true. And it will really be nice when the whole house gets to be a WiFi spot~!
Within a year they will have fiber directly to the house. They have already installed the larger box for the phone line etc. Then they will come inside, put in a box that plugs into a outlet and has a battery pack in case power goes out, at that time my DSL speed will go up from 6Mbp to 10 at least and have even more HD Channels on TV. Yeah.
It sure is nice to have a Independent Phone Company that is also a CO-OP, and serves 3 counties around my area.
In SOME aspects anyway, sure, I can only have them as a provider, but if they keep up with good service like this, it is a good thing.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Nevada said:


> DSL (digital subscriber line) is a technology that delivers high speed Internet service to customers using existing copper telephone wire. You can have both DSL and analog phone service on the same wires (they will provide filters), but sometimes they use separate wires. You will normally be provided with a DSL modem by the service provider. Unlike a standard telephone modem there is no dialing involved. The DSL modem automatically connects with the DSL server in the phone company central office when the DSL modem is turned on.


Exactly what my phone co offers...... although 3Mbps is the best they can do for my area. 
Hate to steal a thread but.....
The local co offers "leasing" a DSL modem for $5 a month. Although they will install a customer owned modem as long as it will work on their system. The one requirement is that it be a "passive" type modem. Ahhh, the service rep went a little over my head when discribing that and when I asked about wireless connections via the modem.
So any modem suggestions, comments, etc. that would work for me?????? Or should I just take what they offer?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I took what the telephone coop offered because they also fix/ replace it. I've had mine replaced twice in three years, so the $5.00 a month extra charge has been worth it to me. And since they use the same brand of router/modem for everyone, tech support is improved a lot. 

Had I chosen not to take theirs, then I understand I would have been given a list of compatible devices.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> I took what the telephone coop offered because they also fix/ replace it. I've had mine replaced twice in three years, so the $5.00 a month extra charge has been worth it to me. And since they use the same brand of router/modem for everyone, tech support is improved a lot.
> 
> Had I chosen not to take theirs, then I understand I would have been given a list of compatible devices.


That's basically the same deal Century Link made to me. They have a list of compatible modems online.

https://iot.centurylink.com/ebus/velocity/templates/newservice/modemDetails.html

I found a used Actiontec modem at eBay that was on Century Link's list for $15 (delivered price). I'm using it right now. If you can do the same I don't know why you would consider paying $5/month rental. I don't know why you would have to replace a DSL modem twice a year. They typically last years with no trouble.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

There in lies my problem - local phone co has no list of what will or not work via their system; they want you to "lease" their unbranded modem. But they are willing to test any modem a person brings in to see if'n its compatable to use.........
I'd rather not "lease" something I can reasonably buy outright. It's the "passive" and other jargon that's bothering me. Checked a few out and no where on the box was it listed as passive or priority nor any of the other "stuff".
Did copy the "century link" list will see if'n they will at least say a yes or no to any of those. Thanks.....


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I would think most modems would work. You can also get your DSL and wireless modem in one unit.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Micheal said:


> It's the "passive" and other jargon that's bothering me.


I wish I could help you, but I've never heard that term used with modems before.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> I wish I could help you, but I've never heard that term used with modems before.


Would "passive" mean a built in Splitter? 
My splitter is on the incoming telephone line at the wall, and "splits it before it gets to the modem/router.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been trying to find out what passive means. The only thing I can find is that possibly an active modem has it's own software (firmware) and a passive modem doesn't. I think.... maybe?

But, can you use an active modem even if they say a passive modem is required? I would think you could.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, this is all confusing to me. Wish I could help; but we're having a similar problem in not knowing how to increase the interconnection speed in our locality. (We're on dial-up and the phone company tells us they cannot offer the ...forgot what they called it... out here; so we're stuck with 16.8 kbps connection speed on this dial-up.) Grrrrrr


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

PaulNKS said:


> I've been trying to find out what passive means. The only thing I can find is that possibly an active modem has it's own software (firmware) and a passive modem doesn't. I think.... maybe?


Interestingly, the Actiontec modem I got had Qwest firmware. The techs at Century Link told me that's the proper firmware for their service too. It workes fine.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, I sure wish I understood how your information could help me. This slow connection speed is driving me bonkers!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, I sure wish I understood how your information could help me. This slow connection speed is driving me bonkers!


Unfortunately, my advice can't help you much. Maybe if you gave us some specifics about which company you are thinking of going with we can find more information on Google about it. Alternatively, if you know some people who have DSL service in your area, ask them which brand & model modem the phoneco has issued them.

DSL gear varies with provider, and authentication methods vary also. Century Link in Las Vegas requires no authentication at all, but when I was with Frontier in Elko I had to setup the DSL modem with a username & password to connect. If you are interested in exactly what modem I use and how I have it configured you can look at this link.

http://entomy.com/centurylink-dsl.html

But unless your phoneco is CenturyLink it won't be of much help to you.


----------



## Bearsfan (Jun 21, 2012)

Al we had verizon wireless 4g hotspot , it would work anywhere you could get cell phone coverage. It work pretty good even in iffy locations. Our laptop picked it up automatically like if you were at a coffee shop or some wifi spot. plans were based on usage (gigs) $30 $50 $70. We did the 50 plan and kept going over the limit and they ended up charging us for it. By the way the 70 plan was unlimited. I think if you could find something like that and it included cell phones, it would be a good deal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearsfan said:


> Al we had verizon wireless 4g hotspot , it would work anywhere you could get cell phone coverage. It work pretty good even in iffy locations. Our laptop picked it up automatically like if you were at a coffee shop or some wifi spot. plans were based on usage (gigs) $30 $50 $70. We did the 50 plan and kept going over the limit and they ended up charging us for it. By the way the 70 plan was unlimited. I think if you could find something like that and it included cell phones, it would be a good deal.


That's better than the deals I've seen around here, at least for me. I'm not in the Clear footprint on my part of town so Clear prices are moot for my location, but Clear offers 1.5 mb for $35 and 3-6 mb for $50 (both plans are unlimited monthly data). Verizon started offering 4G service in my part of town last summer. It's $50/month for 5 gigs and $80/month for 10 gigs. Overage is billed at $10/gig. Ouch!

I'm paying $30/month for 8 mb DSL through CenturyLink, and I don't have to worry about monthly data. I'm happy for the time being.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

One place to start ;

Wireless Internet Providers | 877-584-5738 | Internet Providers by Zip Code


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*I 'll tell you we now have wireless service*, and met some poorly trained people working at the AT&T company store. The ads on TV say no home phone required, empolye said that isn't true and when I said as much she called some one she said was the main office and they said the same. We left there and since Kare was doing the driving I told her to go to the best buy store, surely they would know some thing. After so many years of dial up our new wire less is scary fast. WOW I just put the pointer On that I thought.
AT&T 4G LTE - Get 4G Speed with AT&T 4G LTE & 4G HSPA+

At best buy we learned we could get AT&T 4G wireless Internet nation wide hot spots (ask to see the coverage area.) 5 gigs $50.00 a month with a 2 year contract Box included. $10.00 a month for all gigs over 5.
Since our cell phones are with them that is what we went with. AT&T gives a nice AARP discount, they also have other discounts, employes and retires of different companys so ask.

We also learned that Verizon has a jet pack (simular set up as AT&T) and the pack you pay 30.00 a month for along with the cost of the gigs they offer I think 3 to start for a total of $50.00 a month. You can use up to 10 devices with this one, Can also be had at Radio Shack stores.
Verizon Wireless - Explore

Sprint again has a box set up 12 gigs a month for $80.00 but their coverage near our UPPER Michigan deer camp sucks, Brother in laws sprint cell phone is a usless device to have there. I can sit in a deer blind 4 miles off the road and call my wife 369 miles away.Can also be had at Radio shack


Young lady at Best Buy also said that T mobile has a device but coverage at this time would not fit our needs. *She said they all work off cell phone towers*

So far I am happy with our set up. Kare on one side of the couch checking her e mail and me on the other side reading a forum post. Lady at Best Buy said 5 gigs would be plenty for us, since we don't up load movies and music. We are still kicking around the idea of going with a second box so when I am at deer camp Kare has her own wireless service. A lot has to do with how many gigs we really use a month.

 Al


----------

